# Back again...different game plan!



## TwilightAgain

So i've lost lots of weight twice before (both times around 3 stone) but i've always put it back on because I love food. I can't deny it at all. I love all the foods that are bad for me and hate healthy food so I really struggle. I'd love to be one of those people who love their veggies but i'm really picky. I'd love to change this though.

So here I am back again. This time last year I weighed 13stone 5lb. This time this year I weigh 13 stone 5lb :growlmad: (I did lose 18lb earlier on in the year but fell off the bandwagon after breaking my arm) and 7 months later, i've piled it all back on. The take aways have been out of control these past few months (maybe 2-3 a week :blush:)

Every year my OH and I have a trip to Germany in December and last year I swore to myself that I would have lost weight by the next trip (we go in 7 weeks and i'm still the same weight as last year!). So here I am back to square one.

Before i'd just eat healthy and work out 6 days per week but every time i've tried getting back into it lately, i've just crashed and burned. So i've done something which i've always been against and never thought I would. I've spent £131 on weight loss protein and fat burning capsules (from a very respectable source with good reviews, i've been very careful about this!) so I have no choice but to get on with it until my holiday in 7 weeks (i've bought enough to get me up to it) and there is no way i'm wasting that much money! If anyone is interested by the way, here is the link https://www.proteinworld.com

My goal is a 19lb loss, so 12st exactly.

The plan is to have 2 shakes per day as meal replacements (as instructed) with 4 capsules per day and then something healthy for the evening meal at around 500 calories (as instructed) with fruit/yogurt snacks in between meals.

Usually i'd do 45 minutes of cardio 6 days per week but it's not really feasible right now. So I intend on doing a work out as and when I can (about 3 times per week) but I also walk 2 hours each day to get to my student placement).

I feel mega excited about this because we've eaten junk for so long that I just feel like crap. If I kept that up, i'd end up in the 14 stones and i'd be even more gutted - i'm 5"1.5 so the weight i'm at is ridiculous and unhealthy. In 2 days my partner and I demolished 15 cans of coke between us - how embarrassing. Anyways here to a change for my holiday and Christmas!



https://swlf.lilyslim.com/wr7Y.png

https://sddf.lilyslim.com/KDd1.png

https://dvcf.daisypath.com/6NFG.png


Fingers crossed :D​


----------



## TwilightAgain

Great start! Wrong forum! :rofl:

Can you move this please mods?


----------



## TwilightAgain

1lb down :happydance:

I didn't have a particularly healthy day yesterday as I didn't have time to go to the supermarket so I made do with garlic bread and noodles for lunch and garlic bread and a pasta mug shot for tea.

I also did a 30 minute cardio session which was hell as I knew it would be - the first one always is.

Yay for 1lb off though :happydance: it's a very small start! My protein stuffs are hopefully coming in the next couple of days, I can't wait to give them a go!

Today my OH and I are off to a Rhodes gig (if you've not heard of him, go check him out. His music is pretty amazing!) and i'm so excited! I've never been a gig before so it's a new experience :D


----------



## DaTucker

Good luck with your weight loss!! 1 lb already is awesome!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Thank you! It's a tad awkward this being in the main forum :lol::blush:

I'm super excited that finally my package is arriving today ... in about 30 minutes. I'm mega excited about this because we eat so much junk that I feel like crap and can't wait to feel less bloated. We had a last blow out last night - we (I as a surprise for my OH!) ordered Domino's! it was amazing but that will be the last one until Christmas Eve.

Hurry up Mr Delivery Man! :D

Today is day 1 officially on the new game plan! :happydance:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Soooo i've had my two shakes of the day, they don't taste amazing but if they work then they're bearable. The first one kept me full for 4 hours which is good, I didn't feel the need to snack like I usually do. I'm just finishing my second and looking forward to tea - we're having chicken and vegetable noodle stir fir :happydance:

We've just done a grocery shop and i'm very proud of myself for not picking up any junk food - no crisps, biscuits, cakes, chips, pizza etc. I was really strict and only bought what we need and what was healthy (bar tomorrow night's treat).....

Initially for Halloween we planned to have a drink in the house - drink lots! And also have lots of nibbles and probably pizza. A few days ago I said to my OH that maybe we should do something else for Halloween (major change for us as we do this every year!) he agreed that he's feeling a bit rubbish and is up for a change. So we decided to still have our night in but to cook something a little naughty but which isn't TOO bad. So tomorrow night we're having mozzarella chicken wrapped in bacon with crispy potato slices. Still naughty but not too horrendous. And we have a small chocolate desert (a gu pot) with vanilla ice cream. One of my favourite chicken dishes and I can't wait!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Wow so we went all out for Halloween yesterday, we had a spooky movie day and had lots of yummy treats, I don't regret it one bit though as I feel fully ready to deprive myself of those snacks for the next 6 weeks.....6 weeks today i'll be in Germany :happydance:

Yesterday we had full garlic flatbread each for lunch, mozzarella chicken wrapped in bacon with crispy potato slices for tea. For dessert we had a chocolate soufflé with ice cream and for the movie we had toffee popcorn. I don't want to even think about the calories but it was an awesome day!

Today i've woken up and had my morning shake so i'm ready for it! Although I feel exhausted because I slept so crap!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Sooo today has been a successful eating day.

I've had 1 shake, 2 bananas and some nuts. For lunch i've had a delightful chicken stir which was so tasty! I'll probably have another shake for tea too though i'm not too hungry at the moment.

I'm dying to work out too but I have the most horrendous back pain :( we're getting a firmer mattress delivered in 2 weeks and I can't wait, hopefully it will stop me waking up with aches and pains :D

On a plus note, i've not gained any weight from my monster feast yesterday despite probably eating around 2500-3000 calories, I call that a success! :lol:


----------



## DaTucker

Omg you made my mouth water posting about all that yummy food! I'm glad I don't get food cravings or Id be crying in jealousy lol. 

I've heard shake programs are great, I've been considering getting started on one myself! 
Hopefully the new mattress helps out your back so you can get into the full swing of things!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Hehe it was awesome! And the best part, was that my OH was on food duty all day, he kindly offered to cook everything so it tasted a million times better.

These fat burning capsules are really good in terms of supressing your appetite, I think I have quite a big one because i'm always snacking and thinking of meal times because I usually feel like i'm always hungry. I've only been taking them a couple of days and already i've cut down massively on the snacking and hardly thinking about food at all - if anything I kind of feel like I have to remind myself that it's meal time which is crazy, so out of character for me. It's good because I don't constantly feel hungry but it's a bit rubbish because I feel like when i'm eating that i'm only eating because I have to and not because I need or want to.

Today i've had some peanuts and a small glass of milk, it's 2 in the afternoon and i'm not even hungry - It's so weird for me. I intend on working out shortly and having two protein shakes before bed (late lunch and dinner!). I've had a bit of an upset stomach today too which is crappy but never mind. A very boring day as i'm just working on an essay!

I had a thing for bananas yesterday :lol: it's all I wanted to eat but we ran out and I was gutted :lol: never thought i'd say that! Defo grabbing some tomorrow. I wish sunday opening hours were longer, 4pm closing sucks :growlmad:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Another lb down today :happydance:


----------



## August3

Yay, well done! :happydance: You're doing great.


----------



## DaTucker

Sounds like you found a program that really works well for you! Great job!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Thank you ladies :flower:

Another lb off today :happydance:

I love the first week of eating healthy when all the bloat weight comes off, it's so nice not to feel bloated anymore.

On a side note, please don't think i'm being rude by not stopping by your journals (I most definitely will!) but there is literally not enough hours in the day right now. I've got a huge essay due in next week :( boo! Trying to get all my stuff done so I can focus on the fun stuff - Christmas!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Another lb down :happydance: 4lb down, not bad considering I officially started 5 days ago.

I was a little naughty yesterday and had popcorn and coke at the cinema but luckily it doesn't seem to have done me any harm :D Winner!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Another lb down :happydance: the first week is almost up not though so it'll slow down in the next few days.


----------



## TwilightAgain

:happydance: first 7 days have been completed and I'm 6lb down :happydance:

I was craving chips majorly last night. My OH was out at the pub with his buddies and he had chicken kebab and chips. My cravings were going insane. I'm actually not a massive fan of German food so I just live off market chips and McDonalds on the main. I can't tell you how excited I am for those market chips :rofl: 5 weeks today!


----------

